# Show me Your 7/8-String Acoustics



## Webmaestro (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm talking with a local luthier (David Ayers) about building a 7-string acoustic for me. It got me to wondering if any of you have an ERG acoustic. If so, post some pics. I haven't started discussing actual woods and specs with the luthier yet, so I could use some inspiration. Go!


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 15, 2013)

Good Times! 

Left:
Zbigneiw Gnatek (Australia) 7 String Classical (Built in 2007)
Lattice Braced Cedar Top
Brazilian Rosewood Back and Sides
24 fret extension
Elevated fretboard

Right:
Jeremy Cooper (U.S.A) 7 String Classical (Built in 2010)
Double Top design with both Cedar and Spruce
Indian Rosewood Back and Sides
24 fret extension
Elevated fretboard (more elevated than the Gnatek)


----------



## Hallic (Dec 28, 2013)

bump, havent got one myself. but am looking into buying a salvador cortez 7(or even 8string)


----------



## Webmaestro (May 31, 2014)

Bumpity.

Kind of a bummer that more out there don't own ERG acoustics. I know that nylon 7-strings aren't uncommon--I've seen a ton, but I was really hoping to see more steel string ERG's here.

Is there a reason they're so rare? Is it super difficult to fret a steel string ERG guitar?


----------



## Given To Fly (Jun 1, 2014)

There are more 7 nylon strings but the market is "shady" at best. When Ibanez gets their 7/8 string classical guitars on the market I think that will help. Traditional 7 string nylon string guitars used in Brazilian and Russian folk music usually do not make their way into the hands of classical guitarists. 

My classical guitars my not look exciting but I have yet to find a 7 string, 24 fret concert classical guitar built by any luthier other than the two luthiers that built mine. I've seen some weird stuff though, not highly functional, but cool none the less!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 1, 2014)

Not a lot of demand for extended range acoustics. I've only seen a handful posted here. Falbo's done at least one, Egan, Julien Bergeron, Forshage, Matsuda are the names that come to mind. Of those, I believe only two or three (the Falbo, Mitsuda, and possibly an Egan) are owned by active members here.


----------



## tedtan (Jun 1, 2014)

I remember a build thread on the Falbo from about a year or so ago.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow. I had no idea 7 string nylons with fret extensions like that even existed. I knew of Russian and Brazilian 7s, but these are something else.


----------



## shadscbr (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is my 7 string ERG acoustic (bearclaw sitka spruce top and BRW B&S)...the bevel and soundport are standout features...imho, absolute must have's when considering a custom acoustic. The bevel is so comfy on the forearm, and the soundport really brings the beautiful harmonic content coming out of the sound chamber right to your ear. Best of luck with your search!! I'll be adding fanned frets to the bevel and soundport on the spec sheet of my next custom build 









Shad


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 21, 2014)

shadscbr said:


> Here is my 7 string ERG acoustic (bearclaw sitka spruce top and BRW B&S)...the bevel and soundport are standout features...imho, absolute must have's when considering a custom acoustic. The bevel is so comfy on the forearm, and the soundport really brings the beautiful harmonic content coming out of the sound chamber right to your ear. Best of luck with your search!! I'll be adding fanned frets to the bevel and soundport on the spec sheet of my next custom build
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. The local luthier I'll be working with (David Ayers) also does the top soundhole and forearm bevel. In fact, when I saw that guitar, I thought it was one that he had built.

Out of curiosity, is your neck joint adjustable? E.g... can you tilt the neck forward/back to adjust the neck angle? It's a feature of David's guitars that I've never encountered before.


----------



## shadscbr (Jun 21, 2014)

That's awesome, you won't regret either option. No, my neck is not adjustable, sounds interesting though 

My next acoustic build will have 2 soundports. When I hold the guitar in the classical position, a port will point at each ear...unless I go with Ryan, in which case it will be his fluted bevel.





Shad


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 21, 2014)

shadscbr said:


> That's awesome, you won't regret either option. No, my neck is not adjustable, sounds interesting though
> 
> My next acoustic build will have 2 soundports. When I hold the guitar in the classical position, a port will point at each ear...unless I go with Ryan, in which case it will be his fluted bevel.
> 
> ...



Yeah, he builds some mechanism into the neck joint where the tilt is somewhat adjustable. I was concerned about tone loss, but I've played some of his guitars, and they sound fantastic.

I forgot to ask: who did that 7-string build for you?


----------



## shadscbr (Jun 21, 2014)

Trevor Kronbauer built it for me

customkronbauerguitars

26 3/4 scale and 2" nut width

Shad


----------



## slim231990 (Aug 11, 2014)

Matt Raines Master Classical  Love how the Raines is crooked


----------

